# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  ''sjedeće'' autosjedalice?

## silverinne

Kada ste prebacili djecu iz ''ležeće'' autosjedalice u ''sjedeću''? mi sad imamo 5mjeseci i 8,5kg (vejiki smo) i ona ležeća košara autosjedalica mu je knap i to poprilično. I da li vam djeca spavaju u sjedećem položaju u autu?

----------


## tibica

Mi smo kupili kombiniranu 0-18 i postavili je u "najležećkiji" položaj u suprotnom smjeru od vožnje i tako spava bez problema. Samo joj malo glava klima jer je sjedalo nagnuto pa AS preuspravno stoji.   :Sad:

----------


## Amalthea

silverinne, dijete ti je premalo da ju staviš u "sjedeću" autosjedalicu.

Minimum je 9 kg i samostalno ustajanje na noge. Oba uvjeta moraju biti zadovoljena.

U idealnom slučaju dijete ima i navršenih 12 mjeseci života.

Ako nikako ne ide u ovu koju sada imate, kombinirana AS vam je jedino rješenje.

----------


## Amalthea

da ju = da ga 

 :Embarassed:  

Oprosti.

----------


## silverinne

tak sam si i mislila. nego da pitam - zašto je važno dizanje na noge? nisam upućena...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Amalthea

Najjednostavnije rečeno, ako dijete može samostalno ustati, onda se pretpostavlja da su mu mišići vrata dovoljno jaki da zadrže glavicu koja bi u slučaju sudara nastavila putanju kretanja (prema naprijed, ako je sjedalica okrenuta u smjeru vožnje); to je uvjet koji smanjuje mogućnost ozljeđivanja kičmene moždine.

Ako se djeca prerano okrenu u smjer vožnje, a ne ustaju samostalno na noge, a desi se sudar, jednostavno je gotovo nemoguće izbjeći ozbiljno ozljeđivanje vrata   :Sad:

----------


## saška

Pitanje je i po čemu zaključuješ da je dijete preraslo ovu sjedalicu. Od vrha glave djeteta do vrha autosjedalice mora biti više od 2 cm, a ako je taj razmak manji, dijete je autosjedalicu preraslo. Položaj nogu, odn. skvrčene noge koje dotiču naslon stražnjeg sjedala nisu znak da je dijete sjedalicu preraslo. Sjedalica je do 10 ili 13 kg.
I preporuka je što dulje dijete voziti u sjedalici koja je okrenuta unatrag jer je to daleko sigurnije za dijete.
Tibica, autosjedalica vam nije ispravno montirana ako je nagib veći od 60 stupnjeva. Odite na neki od besplatnih pregleda da vam savjetnice to pomognu ispravno montirati.

----------


## silverinne

da, da. kužim. a šta je s onim sjedećim ali okrenutim kontra smjera vožnje? jer on već sad samostalno sjedi bez nagovaranja i pomoći. 

sorry ako gnjavim ali stvarno bih htjela biti sigurna  :Embarassed:

----------


## Amalthea

To su te "kombinirane".

----------


## Amalthea

silverinne, imaš PP

----------


## mg1975

> Kada ste prebacili djecu iz ''ležeće'' autosjedalice u ''sjedeću''? mi sad imamo 5mjeseci i 8,5kg (vejiki smo) i ona ležeća košara autosjedalica mu je knap i to poprilično. I da li vam djeca spavaju u sjedećem položaju u autu?


Pridružujemo se preporuci za kombiniranu AS.
L. se vozi u kombiniranoj AS (još uvijek obrnuto od smjera vožnje) od svojih 7 mj.. Spava bez problema jer se naša kombinirana AS mora montirati u auto u "najnakošenijem položaju sjedećeg dijela" (polusjedeći) kod vožnje bebe obrnuto od smjera vožnje (nije mi baš ispala dobro rečenica  :Laughing: , ali bitno je da se kuži što hoću reći) .

----------


## Amalthea

mg1975, sve OK, imam samo pitanje - je li kut naslona u odnosu na tlo između 45 i 60? Ne bi smio biti veći.

----------


## silverinne

amalthea - H.V.A.L.A. - JUR D BEST! :D 
inače mi imamo 0-13kg, autosjedalica i košara od kolica u jednom Jane carera pro matrix i totalno mu je kratka. glavom udara u vrh a nogice mu vire van (oblikovana je ko kadica). zasad ga još vozimo u ležećem položaju i po nekoj mojoj logici - ako mu noge vire van iz tog čuda, pri jačem udaru bi se možda mogle polomiti. U sjedeći položaj ga u tome ne mogu staviti ni u kojem smjeru vožnje jer onda strši još više na sve strane. i to je više manje to. al istraživati ću još i hvala svima

----------


## ivana7997

meni je ovdje malo nejasno je li to kosara ili sjedalica, to u cemu se sada vozi :?

----------


## Amalthea

Neće se polomiti, bez brige; u Švedskoj se djeca do 4 godine voze okrenuti suprotno smjeru vožnje i ne lome noge   :Wink:

----------


## Amalthea

> meni je ovdje malo nejasno je li to kosara ili sjedalica, to u cemu se sada vozi :?


To je sjedalica koja može poslužiti i kao košara.

----------


## mg1975

> mg1975, sve OK, imam samo pitanje - je li kut naslona u odnosu na tlo između 45 i 60? Ne bi smio biti veći.


Da, kut naslona je unutar 45 i 60.

----------


## Amalthea

Onda vozite sigurno   :Smile:

----------


## silverinne

Zna li netko da li maxi cosi cabriofix i britax cosytot spadaju pod kombinirane (u smjeru i kontra smjera vožnje) autosjedalice? Ne uspijevam skužiti iz onoga što o njima nalazim na netu
i mogu li se gdje u zg naći recaro sjedalice?

----------


## la_mama

silverinne, da li ste pokušali Matrix-icu postaviti u onaj položaj 2, polusjedeći, koji se može namjestiti na kut 45-50 stupnjeva, a što gleda u smjer obratnom vožnji ? Ako vidiš da mu je glavica u tom polusjedećem položaju 2cm ispod ruba, niste još prerasli autosjedalicu. Nogice mogu ići vani i udarati o naslon sjedala auta, to nije važno.

Jedini problem je tu montaža. Ako vidiš da je autosjedalica preokomita (a to ovisi i o nagibu sjedala), treba ju nagnuti unazad dok ne dođete na taj kut od 45-60 stupnjeva (najbolje da podmetnete nešto ispod nje) i jako pritegnuti pojaseve auta.

----------


## silverinne

ma jesmo i knapac skroz a i općenito imamo problema s tim kolicima s obzirom na naše potrebe, tako da ćemo ih svakako u potpunosti mijenjati.

----------


## daddycool

> Zna li netko da li maxi cosi cabriofix i britax cosytot spadaju pod kombinirane (u smjeru i kontra smjera vožnje) autosjedalice? Ne uspijevam skužiti iz onoga što o njima nalazim na netu
> i mogu li se gdje u zg naći recaro sjedalice?


ove obje navedene sjedalice su 0+ grupa, što znači do 13 kg i montiraju se isključivo u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje.

što se tiče recaro sjedalica, njihov predstavnik u hr je http://www.glasurit.hr/ (predstavnik za recaro, ne samo za AS)ali oni se očigledno bave nečim drugim primarno pa bi ih trebalo nazvati i pitati da li se sjedalica može preko njih kupiti.

----------


## Ria

Mi smo u Cabriu proveli do zadnjeg mogućeg trenutka. Imala je 15 mjeseci, kilogramima je bila daaaaleko od gornje granice (sad ima 2 godine i 10,5 kg) no visinom nam je bila knap pa smo se preselili u Tobi.

Da Nam Cabrio visinom nije bio premali još bi mi to produžili, ovako smo bili sretni što je trajalo tih 15 mjeseci.  :D

----------


## silverinne

kupili smo crveni cabrio i suuuper nam je!
miš je cijelim putem gledao kroz prozor pa u mene sve začuđeno, kao - šta i ovog vani ima?! :D

----------


## tibica

> Tibica, autosjedalica vam nije ispravno montirana ako je nagib veći od 60 stupnjeva. Odite na neki od besplatnih pregleda da vam savjetnice to pomognu ispravno montirati.


Mislim da je ispravno montirana, čak sam i podmetnula smotani ručnik ispod da dobijem malo veći nagib, ali ništa bitno se nije dogodilo.
sljedeći pregled u Ri je tek u travnju čini mi se.

----------


## Ria

> saška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tibica, autosjedalica vam nije ispravno montirana ako je nagib veći od 60 stupnjeva. Odite na neki od besplatnih pregleda da vam savjetnice to pomognu ispravno montirati.
> 
> 
> Mislim da je ispravno montirana, čak sam i podmetnula smotani ručnik ispod da dobijem malo veći nagib, ali ništa bitno se nije dogodilo.
> sljedeći pregled u Ri je tek u travnju čini mi se.


Mislim da bi taj ručni trebali maknuti jer na taj način sjedalica nije ispavno vezana.

----------


## ana.m

Kaj postoje košare-sjedalice???

----------


## saška

> saška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tibica, autosjedalica vam nije ispravno montirana ako je nagib veći od 60 stupnjeva. Odite na neki od besplatnih pregleda da vam savjetnice to pomognu ispravno montirati.
> 
> 
> Mislim da je ispravno montirana, čak sam i podmetnula smotani ručnik ispod da dobijem malo veći nagib, ali ništa bitno se nije dogodilo.
> sljedeći pregled u Ri je tek u travnju čini mi se.


Pogledaj na ovom linku kako možeš postići ispravan nagib:

http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....d=18&Itemid=43

----------


## bfamily

Zanima me jesu li te košare-autosjedalice od Jane dovoljno sigurne?
Frendica bi je htjela koristiti pa malo da se informiram jer sam bila uvjerena da nije dobro bebicu voziti u košari.  :?

----------


## Lutonjica

imaju atest.
ali, ležeći položaj je i tu samo za novorođenčad se problemima disanja. ostale bebe voze se od početka u onom drugom položaju, kao i bilo koja druga AS

----------


## Ancica

A evo razloga zasto koristiti Jane (ili bilo koji drugi auto-krevetic) u lezecem lateralnom polozaju samo ako apsolutno moras (odnosno ako polulezeci polozaj uzrokuje djetetu smetnje u disanju):

Jane autokrevetic crash test

----------


## bfamily

Eto i mislila sam da nije siguran. Kako da joj to objasnim :? 
Imam osjećaj da se već odlučila za tu košaru jer ju je jedna neinformirana frendica ishvalila. Njoj je bitno da joj dijete leži jer je uvjerena da je taj polu ležeći položaj može štetiti ili barem biti neudoban.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lutonjica

pa pokaži joj ovaj crash test. ako ju to ne uvjeri, onda vjerojatno nema pomoći   :Sad:  
i isprintaj joj ASUIBI brošuru

----------


## koksy

Mi smo se prije par dana preselili u Ferrari AS. Polozaj je isti kao i kod kosare samo sto meni osobno u AS djeluje puno sigurnije. A u kosaru vise ni ne stane jer ima preko 9 kg i preko 70 cm.
Ali ne samo da se ne ustaje na noge nego jos ni ne sjedi samostalno... :/

----------


## Amalthea

Kombiniranu sjedalicu okrenutu protiv smjera vožnje ili je to sjedalica koja je okrenuta u smjer vožnje?

----------


## mg1975

> Mi smo se prije par dana preselili u Ferrari AS. Polozaj je isti kao i kod kosare samo sto meni osobno u AS djeluje puno sigurnije. A u kosaru vise ni ne stane jer ima preko 9 kg i preko 70 cm.
> Ali ne samo da se ne ustaje na noge nego jos ni ne sjedi samostalno... :/


Koliko vidim po webu Ferrari AS se samo mogu montirati u smijeru vožnje.....daj napiši koji je model AS-a.
......ako se ne može montirati suprotno od smjera vožnje morate kupiti tzv. kombinranu AS grupa 0+/I jer definitivno niste ispunili bitan uvijet ustajanje + što još ne sjedi samostalno.

----------


## Lutonjica

koksy, super da ga više ne voziš u košari jer je to opasno.
ALI, dijete mora biti u AS 0-9 dok ne skupi 9 kg i dok se ne počne samostalno ustajati
ne znam je li opasnije da ga vozite u košari, ili u AS okrenutoj prema naprijed  :/ 
probajte nabaviti barem rabljenu AS 0-1 pa ga vozite u tome dok ne stasa za ferrari

----------


## Ancica

> koksy, super da ga više ne voziš u košari jer je to opasno.
> ALI, dijete mora biti u AS *0-10/13* dok ne skupi 9 kg i dok se ne počne samostalno ustajati


Samo mala ispravka   :Smile:  

Sjedalice za novorodencad NISU za 0-9 kg nego su za 0-10 kg (grupa 0) ili 0-13 kg (grupa 0+).

----------


## koksy

Okrenut je u suprotnom smjeru od voznje. Moze se tako postaviti. Iako u uputstvima pise da se dijete od 9 kg moze okrenuti u smjeru voznje ali necemo jos. Mene je ustvari samo zanimalo da li je prerano za AS s obzirom da ima 5.5 mj.?

----------


## Nika

koksy, u suprotnom smjeru i mora biti.

a jel prerano za as, odgovor je nije. 
dijete se mora u autosjedalici voziti od prvog dana.

----------


## koksy

> koksy, u suprotnom smjeru i mora biti.
> 
> a jel prerano za as, odgovor je nije. 
> dijete se mora u autosjedalici voziti od prvog dana.


ma znam to, al dosad se vozio u kosari-autosjedalici a sad je bas u pravoj as. Kuzis kaj mislim ?

----------


## Tea

koksy , moje znatiželje radi, :?  koliko ti je dijete i kakvu sjedalicu imaš? vidim da ima 5,5 mj, al da tako brzo može prerast 0 ili 0+  :/

----------


## Nika

> Nika prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> koksy, u suprotnom smjeru i mora biti.
> 
> a jel prerano za as, odgovor je nije. 
> dijete se mora u autosjedalici voziti od prvog dana.
> 
> 
> ma znam to, al dosad se vozio u kosari-autosjedalici a sad je bas u pravoj as. Kuzis kaj mislim ?



Pa bas i ne.
Pitala si : 


> Mene je ustvari samo zanimalo da li je prerano za AS s obzirom da ima 5.5 mj.?


...i odgovor je da nije prerano, nego prekasno  :Wink: .

Jel mozda rijec o nedonoscetu pa je lijecnik dao preporuku da se vozi u kosari?

----------


## koksy

Ma nije nedonosce, cak stovise... Dosad se vozio u toj kosari tj. to je i as. Nisam ga mogla ko malu bebu stavit u pravu, veliku as u polusjedeci polozaj zar ne? I u ovoj kosari je bio normalno vezan i sve te ostale mjere sigurnosti osim sto je bio lezecem polozaju. To je ona jaje kosara, ma sigurno znas na sta mislim. Ona u kojoj ga vozis doma iz rodilista.

----------


## Amalthea

Aha, misliš - dosad se vozio u ovome

http://autosjedalice.info/cms/images...icabezbaze.jpg

a ti bi ga prebacila u 

http://autosjedalice.info/cms/images...pa1sjedalo.jpg

----------


## Amalthea

Aha, misliš - dosad se vozio u ovome

http://autosjedalice.info/cms/images...icabezbaze.jpg

a ti bi ga prebacila u 

http://autosjedalice.info/cms/images...pa1sjedalo.jpg

----------


## Amalthea

- samo montirano u smjeru suprotno vožnji, a ne u smjeru kao na slici.

Pa gle, budući da on ne sjedi samostalno, moraš mu postići nagib te sjedalice od 45 stupnjeva - maksimalno 60 stupnjeva - naslon u odnosu na tlo.

Ako uspiješ dobiti taj kut, onda je dijete u otprilike istom položaju kao u autosjedalici grupe 0.

----------


## Tea

koliko sa ja skužila da se beba vozi cijelo vrijeme u ovome http://www.media-commerce.com.hr/adm...le_blanket.jpg i tu košaru je preraslo! 

a ona bi sad u ovo tvoje amalthea http://autosjedalice.info/cms/images...pa1sjedalo.jpg

koksy, jesam dobro polovila?

----------


## koksy

Da cure, upravo tako! Uff, dok se mi skuzimo...  :Laughing:  
Ima nagib od 45 ali ipak je mrvicu vise u sjedecem nego u kosari, ili mi se mozda cini.
Znaci to je sve ok? u suprotnom smjeru voznje je, nagib ima, vezan je pod obavezno... Bitno mi je samo bilo da nije prerano.

----------


## Imga

ajme koksy pa ta košara uopće nije autosjedalica
bjež'te brzo u AS 0 ili 0+
nije prerano, nego 5,5 mjeseci prekasno
 :Love:

----------


## Ancica

> Ma nije nedonosce, cak stovise... Dosad se vozio u toj kosari tj. to je i as. Nisam ga mogla ko malu bebu stavit u pravu, veliku as u polusjedeci polozaj zar ne?


Jesi, i to bi bilo najsigurnije   :Smile:  Al sto je tu je, sva sreca posrecilo vam se tijekom proteklih peti pol mjeseci da niste imali sudar s bebacem u autu jer kosara ne pruza nikakvu zastitu.

Dobro da ste sad u autosjedalici, koje je marke i model autosjedalice koju sad koristite (ovu suprotno smjeru voznje i u polulezecem polozaju)?

Btw, ok je ako je autosjedalica malo uspravnija od 45 stupnjeva kod starije dojencadi kao sto je tvoj malisan. Nagib sjedalice treba biti izmedu 45 i 60 stupnjeva u odnosu na tlo. Veci nagib je sigurniji ali ne kod malih beba koje jos imaju izuzetno slabe vratove. Sa sest mjeseci 55-60 stupnjeva je OK. Nagib od 45 stupnjeva je bitan za one bebace koji tek izlaze iz rodilista i tijekom prvih nekoliko mjeseci.

----------


## koksy

Znam samo da je ferrari, imam jedino uputstva a tamo ne pise koji je model. Dobila sam ju pa nemam ostale papire.
Ne razumijem gdje sam propustila informaciju da sam ga odmah trebala stavit u pravu as  :? 
Vec sam 2 god na ovom forumu i stvarno sam se nacitala...
Kad se sjetim da me bilo strah ovak "malog" stavit u as   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ancica

Trebas potrazit upute, bez njih nist od sjedalice.

Jel znas ti, ili netko drugi, tko prodaje ferrari sjedalice u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## Nika

znam ja  :Wink:  



http://www.media-commerce.com.hr/index1.php?id=7&id1=71

----------


## mg1975

Nakon malo istraživanja po webu evo što sam saznala......Ferrari AS su ustvari Nania AS za koje su dobili dozvolu od Ferraria za korištenje njihovog loga i boja. 

Kod nas ih prodaje Baby Media Shop......a evo i linka za te AS-ove http://media-commerce.com.hr/index1.php?id=7&id1=71

koksy probaj otkriti koji model AS vi imate. Pretpostavljam da se radi o modelu Primo za koji na webu BM Shopa ne piše da je kombinirana AS kako piše na neki stranim web stranicama (BMS navodi da spada u grupu I).

Za Primo nisam pronašla rezultate na testovima, ostale njihove AS nisu baš dobro prošle na ADAC testovima.

----------


## Imga

ja sam našla uputstva za SPIDER/STARWAY sjedalicu od nanie
za nju kažu da je 0+I (9-18 kg)

SLIKA

UPUTSTVA ZA POSTAVLJANJE

koksy, jel takva?

----------


## koksy

da, *imga* takva je tj. koliko vidim na slici kao ova na linkovima od cura gore ispod koje pise TEKO.

----------


## koksy

Cek, a zasto pise da su ovo autosjedalice? 
http://media-commerce.com.hr/index1.php?id=1&id1=73 

Pa u tome sam ga i vozila do sad!!

----------


## Amalthea

Pa i JESU, cure su valjda mislile da ga voziš u košari u autu, ono totalno polegnut položaj, čipkice po mogućnosti i tak.   :Wink:

----------


## Amalthea

Slika čisto lijevo

http://www.trudnoca.net/forum2/userpix/2907_2587_1.jpg


A ti si ga vozila u autosjedalici grupe 0.   :Love:

----------


## martinaP

Koksy, je li dijete u toj tvojoj bivšj "AS" ležalo (znači na ravnom) ili je bilo u jajetu? Sad ni meni više nije jasno u čemu ste vozili dijete   :Embarassed:  .

----------


## Amalthea

Stavila je slike, bilo je u jaju.

----------


## koksy

> To je ona jaje kosara, ma sigurno znas na sta mislim. Ona u kojoj ga vozis doma iz rodilista.


Evo, pa to sam tu i napomenula, zato mi i nije bilo jasno zasto ga u tome nisam smjela voziti... Ajme, mi ko gluhe i nijeme   :Laughing:

----------


## Nika

koksy  :Laughing:  

ok, jedno smo rijesili.

kazes TEKO je ta nova.  jel tak?   :Smile:  

Ta sjedalica je najbolja za klince koji su negdje oko tri godine, dosta su visoki a imaju nesto manje kila (oko ili ispod 15 kg), jel se mogu vezati do 18 kg pojasom autosjedalice.

E sad, ako je to ta sjedalica  :Wink: , ona se iskljucivo montira u smjeru voznje.






> Mi smo se prije par dana preselili u Ferrari AS. Polozaj je isti kao i kod kosare samo sto meni osobno u AS djeluje puno sigurnije.


Ti kazes da je polozaj isti kao i kod ove prve as, jesi sigurna da je bas TEKO as?

----------


## koksy

A nisam 100% sigurna kad nemogu povecat sliku da bolje vidim, ali mali je definitivno pod kutem 45, mozda malo vise, max 60 jer smo ju namjestili na polozaj 0-10. Moze se namjestit u suprotnom smjeru, sve je objasnjeno u uputama. Pise od 0-10 obavezno u suprotnom smjeru a od 9-18 moze ali se ne preporuca u smjeru voznje. Ima i 2 utora za pojas preko ramena, nizi i visi i onaj spuzvasti dodatak koji sam vidjela na slici te TEKO koji drzi glavicu dok je bebac manji. Joj kak je meni tesko ovak objasnjavat stvari, slikat cu sjedalicu pa vam poslat jer ovo vise nema smisla.
Uglavnom, od te 4 ponudene slike, TEKO mi se cini najslicnija.
Jedino kaj sam nasla u knjizici uputa o samoj AS je ovo:
*this seat is calssified as gropu 0/1 for children from 0 to 18 kg (birth to 4 years approx.)*

----------


## Nika

ako pise u uputama onda ok.

a kaj tam nist ne pise o modelu?

----------


## koksy

Ne, to je jedino kaj sam nasla, sve sam pregledala. A uostalom, mislim da je ovo najbitnije za znat.

P.S. sad sam tek vidjela kikseve u ovoj recenici na engleskom, sramota moja jer ga znam bolje nego hrvatski   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ancica

koksy, bit ce pregled autosjedalica u zagrebu 22.3. pa dodi provjeriti jeste li dobro namjesteni. Po uputama na koje je gore netko linkao, mozete postaviti sjedalicu suprotno smjeru voznje kak jeste. Jeste li je dobro ucvrstili, jel se mice sjedalica vise od tri cm kad je potegnes lijevo-desno kod dijela dije provucen donji dio pojasa? Jeste li provukli pojas sjedalice kroz utore tako da je pojas u ravnini ili malo ispod djetetovih ramena?

U suprotnom smjeru od voznje je mozete i trebali bi je koristiti do 10 kg. Nadam se da ce do tada bebac se poceti dizati na noge pa cete onda moci je okrenuti u smjer voznje.

Takoder, odi do media shopa i trazi da ti daju kopiju (ili fotokopiju) uputa za tvoju autosjedalicu. To bi trebala imat.

----------


## koksy

Pa imam upute za postavljanje, kaj mi vise treba? Jedino kaj u njima ne pise koji je tocno model.

Dobro je ucvrscena, gledala sam neki dan na tv-u prilog kak provjeriti da li je pravilno postavljena i sve sam provjerila i sve je kako treba biti. Skoro pa se uopce ne mice ljevo-desno, mozda 1-2 cm, vise ne sigurno. I pojas je kako treba biti, ustvari je sama sjedalica jako jednostavna za postavljanje i jedina greska koja se moze dogoditi kod postavljanja je da pojas nije dovoljno zategnut sto na mojoj AS nije slucaj. Ma sve u svemu, ja znam da je moj malac sguran u njoj i to mi je najbitnije.

----------

